# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  The Cheburashka Project

## laxxy

霧の中の針鼠 http://www.cube-works.co.jp/works/index ... index.html
可愛いね? 
Sony Creative Products: The Cheburashka Project http://www.scp.co.jp/ http://www.sonymusic.co.jp/MoreInfo/Che ... index.html
(Post Pets are there too!!)

----------


## MOG

どうしたんですか、突然？  ::  
以前しばらく以下のサイトでЁжик в туманеを読んでました。 http://hedgehoginmist.narod.ru/
日本語でもこのお店で売っているのを見ましたよ  ::  東欧・ロシアの雑貨を扱っているお店です。店長さんがよくベラルーシへ行くそうです。学校から自転車で三十  分くらいかかるのでほとんど行きませんが。マトリョミンの実物を見れてよかったです。  ::

----------


## ST

マトリョミンは何ですか？

----------


## ST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XRhUOBJp3g&eurl=  ::

----------


## MOG

> マトリョミンは何ですか？

 世界初の電子楽器テルミンをマトリョーシカの形にしたものです  :: 
日本でテルミン奏者の竹内正実（たけうちまさみ）さんが開発しています。 http://www.mandarinelectron.com/matr...inplvideo.html

----------

